# my coping mechanism, advise needed!



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, i havnt been on here in a while but i just wanted to share something with you and ask your collective advise! Basically i went through premature menopause when i was around 15 ish. And the way i have coped all the way through was writing down my feelings, and my thoughts and its basically become a novel of my journey so far, i no this is a long shot, but i have had my writing checked over by a few people and it all looks pretty good, i really want to be able to help people like me get through such a tough time.i have recently been thinking about sending what ive written to a publisher to see what they think. Its different and has a specific audience but i think it might be a good insight into the condition, i just wanted to no if im totally crazy or if its actually not a bad idea. Please let me no what you think, its become very important to me to be able to get my story across! Thanks, becca


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know anything about publishing books but I'm sure there are other people going through a similar thing to you who must feel so alone.
It is bad enough going through the menopause caused by a hyst at 40, surrounded by friends who have no idea what it is like - it must have been so much worse at 15  

Personally I would say it is worth a try.  There will be plenty who would want to read it  

S xx


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply! I wouldn't really no how to go about it, it would be so good helping other people though, it's really hard, and I'm still struggling to come to terms with it, which is why I have thought of this now! Xxxxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi beccas

I don't know anything about publishing books I'm afraid but DH knows a teeny bit having worked in a big bookstore a while ago.  I've just asked him and he says a few tips are; make sure you don't send them the whole book, only send a snippet and also try and find out which publishers print books on similar topics (eg health etc), so a publisher like 'Arnolds'.  He also said you might want to try and do this through an agent, but I don't know how you do that?!

I think this is a brilliant idea and would definitely read your book!  I have a few books on infertility so would deffo add yours to my collection  

Good luck and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Beccas,

It sounds like a great idea, not crazy at all.  There's a book called The Writers' and Artist's Yearbook you might want to buy/borrow.  It's full of details about different agents and publishers, so, like Nosilab has suggested, you can find ones that publish books on this kind of topic.  It's also got chapters on submitting a manuscript and finding an agent, etc. so could be a good place for you to start your research into how to get your writing published.  It's updated every year, but even if you can only find an older version in your local library or something, I reckon you'd still find it a really useful starting point.

Good luck!

x


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Beccas
My 1st egg share i donated to a lady who had prem menopause and id definitely read your book i think although its about a specific topic a whole range of people would read it what a great thing to do


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your comments, nosilab thanks for asking your husband, tell him thank you from me, I agree about not giving my whole manuscript, it's quite in depth so was thinking maybe 3 chapters, arkay  I will deff have a look at that book I'm going to try and download it on the iPad and have a look through tomorrow, gal princess, I totally agree, I think it's the kind of thing people have heard of but don't no much about and may find it an interesting topic?!? I don't no, I just like the idea of getting it out there, all your advise is really appreciated, thank you!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Becca - there are also websites for writers that you an post on for feedback. I know a number of new writers have done this and got so many hits that publishers are then signing them up.

Go for it KA xxx


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi KA do you no what any othe these websites are?

Thanks


----------

